
Never-Consent a browser extension to automatically reject cookie consents - patrickaljord
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/never-consent/pgahndjfiejekcbidhejmpplgdhejdpb
======
patrickaljord
Firefox link [https://addons.mozilla.org/fr/firefox/addon/never-
consent/](https://addons.mozilla.org/fr/firefox/addon/never-consent/)

GitHub [https://github.com/MathRobin/Never-
Consent](https://github.com/MathRobin/Never-Consent)

Disclaimer: I've met the author IRL but no other affiliations

